# Late Fall Steelhead Outing Poll



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Vote in the Poll and let us know you are attending and how many people!!!!!!

I will be there on any of them Dates but I voted for the 1st one cause it is sooner!...Just myself with My Hyde with 2 empty Seats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

I voted for the first one as well. If we can make it, it will be me and Outdoorgirl.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

I like the christmas vacation idea, always fits well for me. I would try to bring msuiceman and/or ozzgood2001. Fish on.


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

I'll take the first weekend and one seat in Don's boat!!  

I am open for any of the dates for that matter though.

Scott


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

LOL! Ok you got the front seat solasylum ...the back seat may be taken...I will post again if I have an open spot closer to the outing!


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

I voted for Dec 12 - 14. I will be heading to Florida Dec 24. I will be by myself if I make it. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I voted for the early date as well but the others may work too. I would also like a seat in a boat if someone has room


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Planned to hunt black powder as much as I can squeeze in. Gotta double check those dates.
Voted for early Jan just because it would be a good break.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

We have 12 votes for December 12, 13 and 14th...any one else plan on attending?


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I am available the 1 weekened and the last weekend. The 2 in between I will be home and I won't want to think about coming up here


----------



## Tin Can (Oct 12, 2003)

If there's ice I will plan on attending the outing and can most likely make any time as long as it is the week end


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The December 26, 27 and 28th time frame might work out great for me. 1 person.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

The soon to be Mrs. and I bought our first house Friday. Closing should happen around Dec. 15 so it looks like I wont be able to make it... Too much to move, too little time to do it. Then again, we are off for 2 weeks for Christmas so, we can get a lot done, so maybe the late December date will work.......


----------

